# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Earthsea portolan chart

## Feathered fox ink

Hi all!

Here's a map I've been working on for quite some time, taking a long break from it these past months, but I'm finally getting back to it.
I'm doing my interpretation of the Earthsea's novels map by Ursula Le Guin, in the style of the "portolan" nautical charts.



Still a long way to go with all the lines. The map is 63 x 42 cm and handdrawn with nibs and inks.

----------


## idahobeef505

Wow I am a HUGE Earthsea fan and I really love what you have done with this map. I look forward to seeing more. AAA+++

----------


## MistyBeee

Terribly promising ! I obviously especially admire the splendid hand writing here  :Smile:

----------


## Feathered fox ink

Time for an update on this map: all the rhombus lines are done, as well as the details of the coastlines.


Next steps will be adding inland details and finishing the wind roses.

----------


## Feathered fox ink

Hi folks!

It's time for the last update, featuring the finished map:

----------


## Paritegic

Oh this is such a cool take! Nautical maps must be the main style over in Earthsea  :Very Happy:

----------

